# does your teen...



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

wear underwear!







I have a 17 yr old neice that informed me in sort of an accidental way that she doesn't wear underwear. Most of her jeans are very low rise and I can see where underwear would get in the way, but *never* wearing it?! Is this the norm for teens these days to either wear thongs/g-strings or no underwear? I would have been called weird back in the early 1980's if I would have admitted to my friends I didn't wear underwear or even if I wore a thong. It just wasn't right at all when I was a teen.


----------



## momfirst (Apr 14, 2006)

Ha! Most teens (female) don't wear underware around here! I'm a little older, so I remember when those who didn't wear underware were called certain names! In fact a friend of mine was just saying how weird she felt because she had underware ON! When I gave her a look she looked at me and said "you mean you wear them all the time?!"

Those young whipper snappers!


----------



## Lambsauce (Nov 13, 2006)

I wear them all the time (well... ok, occasionally I'll go without) but I know of several girls my age who don't.
I can't bring myself to go without all the time... though I often wish I could, it can get so uncomfortable, especially in tight jeans







:


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

I do, but I didn't back during the eighties, when I was a teen. I generally went commando then... at least that's what we called it.

Rain wears bikini-style underwear...

dar


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

dd has completely "forsaken underwear" for the past two years. ds never wore it as a child but started wearing it this year as a young man.

I still feel more comfortable in my granny panties, but I'd much rather go without than wear a thong or any modern undies; I wear long shirts with my low rise jeans to avoid plumber butt and since I tend to put on the chub in the belly rather than the butt or thighs, I absolutely LOVE how comfortable they are for my body type.

Doesn't hurt that I wear a size 14 if the waistband goes up to my bellybutton but can go as low as a 5 if it buttons just above the pubic bone.










Okay, okay, I usually like being 41, just not when it comes to jeans.


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

I havent worn them in years. I hate how they fell on me. My dd wears thongs though and honestly I will never for the life of me understand how that is comfy lol


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

The only time I wear them is when I'm on my moontime, and it's been that way since I was a teen. DS has only started wearing them since he's been older.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I don't know about teens but recently I forsaken them. I have lost weight and they are to big....I am to lazy to buy them.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

My teen wears underwear, but he's a boy.

I've always been a wearer. I'll wear bikinis or thongs. I might lounge around in my pj's with no panties, but not in real clothes. Especially jeans. I can't imagine wearing jeans with no undies. I think the seam could get reaaallll uncomfortable, if you KWIM.

I knew a young man back in the day who zipped up his unmentionables in his pants zipper after a trip to the restroom. OUCH!


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Underwear, what's that?







I find underwear so uncomfortable. It bunches it flips, it rolls, and creeps, not to mention the indentation lines as you peel them off, and pantie lines. Unless I'm wearing a skirt, I am all commando. If I wasn't so scared of saggy boobs bras would be out to. Now that I come to think about it if it weren't so cold I would hve no need for clothes.


----------



## ikesmom (Oct 29, 2005)

We love underwear! However my dd's want lacy or pretty sexy underwear and I rather they not want those ones!


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't know if it's the norm, but who cares I guess? I say whatever they are most comfortable in. Sometimes it's better not to wear underwear if you are going to wear low-rise pants; that way you won't have to worry about it sticking out, and you avoid panty lines. Yeck..VPL!







Personally, I wear underwear most of the time, but that's because I feel strangely empty without them..for some odd reason-but I have no issues with going commando.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelpie545* 
Sometimes it's better not to wear underwear if you are going to wear low-rise pants; that way you won't have to worry about it sticking out

This might be just me, but I'd rather see someone's underwear sticking out than see their crack.


----------



## Shann (Dec 19, 2003)

I've got some teen (female) relatives and they tell me that it's "SOOOOOO not cool to wear underwear!" They kind of laughed when I asked, even! They seemed to think I was about 100 years old to think that anyone really does wear it anymore! One of them even said, "no underwear equals easy access for the boyfriends!" ARRRGGGHHH! I'm gettin' old, folks!


----------



## TAC (Apr 11, 2006)

Doesn't not wearing underwear, especially in jeans, a little uncomfortable. I would think that it would be tight, espcecially in tight jeans. Have I gotten that old? I thought it was a little risque to go without underwear. Aren't those the naughty girls that wear no underwear?


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

As a teen and college student I went w/o underwear or bra. I was quite tiny and had no use for the bra. I always wore jeans and jean cut offs. It was about comfort, not sex appeal. My mother regularly went w/o as well.

When I started teaching HS at a public school in a conservative TX suburb







, I started wearing both - just seemed more appropriate.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelovedK* 
The only time I wear them is when I'm on my moontime, and it's been that way since I was a teen.

Me too. It was never for easy access either, just about comfort.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

I personally don't wear underwear a lot of the time. Never at night and when at home, rarely when going out. I was getting yeast infections constantly, and got tired of it.

Underwear irritate me. I've never not worn underwear to be slutty or anything- just a personal preference. As long as you're covered, do you really need _more_ layers?


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmcarons* 
Doesn't not wearing underwear, especially in jeans, a little uncomfortable. I would think that it would be tight, espcecially in tight jeans. Have I gotten that old? I thought it was a little risque to go without underwear. Aren't those the naughty girls that wear no underwear?

Jeans are slightly tighter with underwear if anything. it's just more fabric to bunch up. Plus have you ever tried to pick a wedgy with skin tight jeans, you have to stick your hand down the back of your jeans







try doing that discreetly. I don't understand what's so naughty about not wearing underwear, I think lacy panties peeking out or the oh so popular thong above the waistline is just screaming for attention, a little bit of crack is an "oops, maybe we should tell her to pull up her pants, nah she chose to wear them with out caution"









On the other hand if I'm wearing underwear I'm wearing the lacy or pretty kind. Not for anyone else, but becasue I can be casually dressed and still feel sexy and confident.

You ever people watch big crowds? you can have the made up perfect beautiful girls who just for some reason aren't attractive. Then you have the casual accented girls who are gorgeous, they hold their head high and are alive with emotion, confidence, and comfort. Ask any real man and they'll tell you that natural beauty, being able to be most beautiful when you wake up first thing in the morning with only what you got, is the most beautiful.
Wow I'm way off track.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

ewww, I like to wear my jeans more than once to conserve water and soap etc. If I didn't wear undies my jeans would become my underwear and wearing them more than once would be really gross.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
ewww, I like to wear my jeans more than once to conserve water and soap etc. If I didn't wear undies my jeans would become my underwear and wearing them more than once would be really gross.

Yeah, that too.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I have no idea if she wears them, I don't police that or check for panty lines, she is a big girl and decide for herself.


----------



## lafemmedesfemmes (Nov 16, 2003)

i quit wearing underwear when i was in my teens, and haven't started back up yet. i couldn't see the point of them unless i was on my period, or if i was needing to wear the same pair of pants for a few days in a row (travelling or whatever). come to think of it, i quit wearing clothes to bed for the same reason.







i don't wear tight clothing anyway, and didn't when i was a teenager either (in the '90s), so underwear was just a nuisance. nowadays i have a half-dozen or so "period panties" that i've had since the year began with a 1, i think, and that's well enough for me.

when my kid(s) get old enough to decide on their comfort level, i'll let them decide on the undies issue and just stay out of it.

christina


----------

